# Why the bicarbonate of soda? Why?



## trids (Nov 13, 2008)

*Question -1:*
Can anyone please explain why bicarbonate of soda is used in recipes like oats-crunchies?

Yes, i know that it acts as a rising agent in things like muffin recipes, when it comes into contact with an acid. But why use it in crunchies? What will happen if you leave it out?

*Question-2:*
I personally can't stand the taste of bicarb, and it spoils many a scone, muffin, or crunchie for me. Having said that, I've also had scones, muffins, and crunchies that DON'T taste dead, and don't make my teeth feel as if they have hair growing on them .. so what made them work? Is it just a matter of "less is more" .. or can you leave it out completely or even replace it with something else?


----------



## trids (Dec 4, 2008)

Well .. still no reply to this, but the more people I share with how bicarb spoils the flavour of oat-crunchies etc, the more I find that I'm not alone. 

Surely there must be someone who knows WHY they're putting an ingredient into a recipe? And in the case of oat-crunchies, it can't be as a rising agent as it is for muffins, so what value does it add?

Guess the only option left is to make two batches of oat-crunchies .. and leave out the bicarb in one of the mixes to see what the difference is.


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 4, 2008)

I have no idea why if it`s not as a raising agent, perhaps it`s purpose is for acidity regulation?

as you said in your last post, Make 2 batches and experiment, When in doubt... Try it out!


----------

